# Hog Hunting for Chicks



## ChickInATree (Jun 9, 2011)

It's pretty outside, I have all these nice guns and I want to shoot something. Didn't see one danged deer up here in north GA last year (granted, I DID start very late in the season). Haven't been able to get off work to go turkey hunting. Can't even get away to fish for a few hours. 

Guns. Ammunition. Nothing to shoot. We have a problem.

A good friend of mine has agreed to 'hold my other gun and watch my back' and stalk around with me in this sticky Georgia heat lookin' for some hog. (the husband has absolutely ZERO interest in hunting or firearms- so it's no use asking for his help) 

Allrighty...
Guns? check 
Ammo? check 
Someone to watch my back? check 

Now all we need is a location! We're up here near Canton, I know I can't get away long enough to hit south GA, this is going to have to be a one-day affair. I have heard Pine Log area is nice, but I am pretty sure we can't hunt there this time of year (PLEASE correct me if I am wrong, I am new to this!) 

What I can use from you macho, seasoned professionals is advice on location, clothing, and any other information you manly-men can offer a trigger-happy chick.


----------



## CAL (Jun 10, 2011)

If I were you I would find where hogs are active.Then find the closes supply of water.That's where you will find the hogs.be very careful of snakes too.Good luck!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 10, 2011)

Most of your WMAs are not open.  There are several summer time hog hunts that are two days or so long.  Check the current regs for a "special hog hunt" on a WMA near you.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 10, 2011)

The WMA hog hunts that are open this time of year are listed on page 31 of the seasons and regulations booklet.  The only ones open for hunting in June and July are all in region 5 (southwest Georgia).  Most all other WMA's will be open for hog hunting on August 15, the first day of squirrel season, however you must be using a firearm and ammunition (or a bow) that is legal for small game. 
Private property would be your only option for hog hunting now in your area.


----------



## ChickInATree (Jun 10, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> Private property would be your only option for hog hunting now in your area.



Well, shoot. Thats what I thought but I figured it was worth asking. Guess I need to make friends with someone with land or get really good with my little 22. Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## ChickInATree (Jun 10, 2011)

CAL said:


> be very careful of snakes too.Good luck!



Thats why I carry the Judge!


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 10, 2011)

^^^^ girls that like guns, awesome!

Yes, just like the other folks said, private land....pretty much the only way to go.  Public land has too many restrictions.....dates, calibers, and no motor vehicles.  I don't like the fact that I have to shoot an angry hog w/a 22 rimfire, hope to kill on first shot, then have to drag it for 3 miles back to vehicle.  I prefer to use large caliber rifle, drive 4x4 as close as I can get, load up, take to processor that is 6 miles away. 

Anyhow, back on topic:  I tried and tried to find someone w/private land, but unfortunately, nobody would allow me access.  Finally broke down and bought a hunting club membership.   Honestly, that's your best bet.  Most of the hogs on private land are SOUTH of us...  My club is just slightly over 2 hours from me.  (Warren county) I've seen tons of hog signs, boatloads of deer, 30+ turkey pack, armadillo, etc., etc.  Frankly, I just enjoy going out there to get away from home. LOL.  Going again this weekend, gonna be hot as the devil's living room, but will see if I can find a hog. 


Oh, you can also see if hunting club members are allowed to take a guest.
-Brian


----------



## ChickInATree (Jun 10, 2011)

95g atl said:


> Finally broke down and bought a hunting club membership.



Can I ask what club you are a member of? I may get it for my birthday if I ask nice-like, and if it isn't too expensive!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 10, 2011)

One other option is grab a smoke pole and hit Pine log during squirrel season.


----------



## Quail man (Jun 10, 2011)

talk to your county extension office, im really good friends with mine and hes always talkin about somebody that has a hog problem in there crops, theyve probley destroyed 60 acres or more in our corn fields and destroyed most of our roads


----------



## brandonsc (Jun 11, 2011)

here is a club near you that has deer bear turkey and hogs my dad is in the club and when i was home in january on leave we rode the 4 wheelers around for about 4  hours and did not even cover half the land
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624483


----------



## trial&error (Jun 13, 2011)

Put a sign up at your local feed and seed store saying you wanna remove hogs for them.  Otherwise your waiting on 15 august for squirrel season, it'll still seem just as hot then.


----------



## KennyK123 (Jun 22, 2011)

You can always drive about 2 1/2 hours down here to fort benning.  Hog hunting all year, I got some pretty good spots to.


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 5, 2011)

ChickInATree said:


> Well, shoot. Thats what I thought but I figured it was worth asking. Guess I need to make friends with someone with land or get really good with my little 22. Thanks for the info guys!



Take the .22 and have a good time, but you'll have to wait til small game season starts.............you can be at Pinelog in about 10 minutes if you are in Canton...........It is tough hunting, but you can go there for $19 a year!

It is absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## matt schuster (Jul 5, 2011)

Brian,  where is your club in Warren County?   I might be interested in joining just to bowhunt hogs in the summertime. . thanks, Matt


----------



## camodano (Jul 5, 2011)

do you know how far pine log is from dallas ga.


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 6, 2011)

matt schuster said:


> Brian,  where is your club in Warren County?   I might be interested in joining just to bowhunt hogs in the summertime. . thanks, Matt



here you go, Matt. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=624959


----------

